# signature problem



## martyp1970 (Mar 27, 2012)

Paid up member now but can't get signature strip to work.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Fixed it for you


----------



## martyp1970 (Mar 27, 2012)

Excellent thank you.


----------

